# DIY backlight replacement? g4 12" alum. pb



## xfurious_mindx (Mar 14, 2005)

i have been given a 12" g4 aluminum powerbook which was dropped. (the owner took it to an apple store, and they said it would be almost $1000 to fix it, so he got a new one and told me i could do whatever i wanted to with the old one). everything works fine, except the display is very dark. the screen lights up when i shine a flashlight through the apple on the back. from what i've read, i think this is probably a backlight issue. i have not worked with apple powerbooks before, but am technically savvy with taking apart various computers (pc's, new and old iMacs, and various pc-type laptops) so I'm trying to tackle this myself. 

So - my question is - do I have to take everything (and I do mean -everything-) out of the laptop in order to get the display off (as detailed on pbfixit.com) before taking the display apart to replace the backlight bulb? Or is there an easier way? I'm not entirely sure how to take apart the display, either, so any ideas on that would be welcome.

Yes, I know I could really screw up the laptop (but I'm going to try it, anyway). I won't hold you responsible.   

thanks in advance!
--lacinda


----------



## bobw (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's a Service Manual for help.


----------



## xfurious_mindx (Mar 14, 2005)

nice! thanks!


----------



## xfurious_mindx (Mar 28, 2005)

oh yes, btw, i fixed it by replacing the backlight. thanks again for the manual - it was a great help!


----------



## HateEternal (Mar 28, 2005)

How much did it end up costing you? Just curious.


----------



## xfurious_mindx (Mar 28, 2005)

$60
of course, as soon as i ordered it, i found a site that supposedly sells them for $30...
oh well.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2005)

I am just curious, what actual part (backlight) was replaced (maybe a link would help)? Plus, just a time estimate it took you to replace it. Thanks.


----------



## xfurious_mindx (Mar 29, 2005)

i replaced the backlight - it's called a backlight bulb, but it's one part.

http://wegenermedia.com/lcdpage.htm (scroll down to the bottom where it says backlights and lcd tools)

i didn't do it all at once so i can't give you a good estimate of the time it took. basically, i took it apart one day and put it back together the next. the support guide linked above is great for taking everything out, and taking the display off, but you do actually have to disassemble the lcd display, which the service manual doesn't get into and is not really a task for the faint of heart. (hint: the backlight is at the bottom of the screen, and yes, you do have to take off the tape that says "DO NOT TOUCH THE WHITE TAPE").


----------



## SunshineAndDazies (Sep 7, 2005)

Have you received a response to your inquiry?  
Have you attempted the repair?
If so, how'd it go?


----------



## tigrr (May 19, 2008)

xfurious_mindx said:


> but you do actually have to disassemble the lcd display, which the service manual doesn't get into and is not really a task for the faint of heart. (hint: the backlight is at the bottom of the screen, and yes, you do have to take off the tape that says "DO NOT TOUCH THE WHITE TAPE").



I realize this is an old thread, but as I'm struggling to open my LCD display and found this I thought I'd give it a go 
I've got a Samsung LTN152W6-L01 and it has a label with the same warning as you describe.
However, I've been told that by removing that tape you can end up with uneven lighting, lines in the display etc. Then again I don't understand how to open it all up without removing the tape.
Can you supply some more details on how you did it?


----------



## xfurious_mindx (May 19, 2008)

and I don't really remember specifics, but I do remember taking off all of the tape very carefully, changing out the backlight, and putting the tape back on (also carefully). Basically, the laptop was useless without a working lcd...so it wasn't really much of a gamble to try to fix it. (Incidentally, I'm still using the laptop I fixed using this method - and no lighting weirdness). I say go for it! If you screw it up too bad you can just purchase a new lcd screen.


----------

